# Teak supplier



## spav350 (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm redoing some wood inside my motorsailor and need a local outlet for Teak/Holly sole ply wood, but also some teak veneered 1/2-3/4" plywood. I had the compression post rot out underneath the mast, and it effected most of the walls that were in contact with the beam itself. I'm in Corpus and I know we don't have anything like that here. No one can even order it. Anywhere in Houston or surrounding areas that may carry it anyone knows of? I was thinking someone in or around Kemah would have something like that seeing there are so many yachts and sailboats in that area.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Acadian Hardwoods in Rose City had a good selection of teak when I was there last week. I'm sure they will ship to you.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

http://www.acadianhardwoods.net/


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

Try Clark's Hardwood Lumber Co. in the Heights. They have bunches of marine grade plywoods. Pricey, but good stuff.


----------



## roninrus1 (May 27, 2004)

Wordsaw said:


> Try Clark's Hardwood Lumber Co. in the Heights. They have bunches of marine grade plywoods. Pricey, but good stuff.


X2


----------



## spav350 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I'll check them out.


----------

